# San Antonio Spurs have struggled to find consistency



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> CHARLOTTE — Even if Tony Parker wasn’t gradually easing his way back into form a hamstring injury, Kawhi Leonard hadn’t missed 18 games because of injuries to his wrist and eye, Tim Duncan wasn’t playing more minutes than he has in five years, and the Manu Ginobili amusement park ride hadn’t produced a few scream-inducing dips, San Antonio Spurs Coach Gregg Popovich still would find some reason for concern with his team.
> 
> “You just deal with whatever you have and move on,” Popovich said recently. “I don’t think there are too many coaches who aren’t concerned about something.”
> 
> ...


http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...nio-spurs-have-struggled-to-find-consistency/
@FreeMason Jr. @FormerPHCrew


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

We'll be alright with everyone healthy down the stretch


----------

